# Dieting steroids and mood



## jimm (Jul 22, 2015)

Evening all,


Basically wondering if any one has mood swings whilse dieting on gear and is there anything you use to combat or ease the mood swings?


Im running,
Test prop
Tren ace
Mast prop


Im only on week to and seeing results already due to beeing ecto and adding cardio im defintly leaner and more vaslcular already i feel a bit shit tho and not getting a great sleep my cravings for junk are high and its going to be a rough 8 more weeks if this is things to come! maybe im just having a bad day but any one out there relate? any tips?



Cheers in advance


----------



## muscleicon (Jul 23, 2015)

I can relate but no tips. lol. When you are depleting your body of diff things, the mood swings come naturally, for me anyway. The cravings, don't get me started but again, this is just something that happens. Best tip for that is to find something healthier to snack on when the cravings hit. Matter fact, the cravings are part of the reason for me NOT getting good sleep. Just hang in there..

_*Icon*_


----------



## jimm (Jul 23, 2015)

muscleicon said:


> I can relate but no tips. lol. When you are depleting your body of diff things, the mood swings come naturally, for me anyway. The cravings, don't get me started but again, this is just something that happens. Best tip for that is to find something healthier to snack on when the cravings hit. Matter fact, the cravings are part of the reason for me NOT getting good sleep. Just hang in there..
> 
> _*Icon*_



Thanks bud! im currently replying to this at 3:30am drinking a chocalate DIET protein because who needs loads of carbs any way (crying face lol) and it must be the tren giving me insomnia i didnt want to do it but il have to see the doc about sleeping tablets iv been like this for a while now but its only sinse dieting iv had insomnia ive ran tren without dieiting and slept well on it!! iv only got 8 more weeks to go haha shoot me i can manage the cravings but im getting pissed with this insomnoia and if anyone wants to chime in im not dropping tren or lowering dose lol


----------



## BigAl22 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've often thought Tren got a bad rap for causing mood/anger issues but I think diet is a huge part of it! When I'm cutting on tren/test and low on carbs I'm cranky as hell but when using the same combo to bulk, I'm not half as angry lol As far as sleep goes, the only surefire way I ever get any sleep on tren is using Prami right before bed, and if that doesn't do it you can throw in some melatonin and/or Benedryl! If the hunger is keeping you up, grab a spoon full of peanut butter before bed, the tryptophan should help your sleep too!


----------



## Dannie (Aug 5, 2015)

Due to various reasons you could read in my log (link) , I am currently only on 560mg Tren E and 20mg Dbol. 
I am in a good mood, I guess one could say its the mood for sex, as getting most random bonners.


I think the mood swings are diet related. Although I must say I had been through a lot of drama prior to this cycle, I guess it only made my calmer and more patient.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2015)

Glutathione has an incredible positive impact on mood, and works on detoxing the body when on tren


----------



## jimm (Aug 6, 2015)

BigAl22 said:


> I've often thought Tren got a bad rap for causing mood/anger issues but I think diet is a huge part of it! When I'm cutting on tren/test and low on carbs I'm cranky as hell but when using the same combo to bulk, I'm not half as angry lol As far as sleep goes, the only surefire way I ever get any sleep on tren is using Prami right before bed, and if that doesn't do it you can throw in some melatonin and/or Benedryl! If the hunger is keeping you up, grab a spoon full of peanut butter before bed, the tryptophan should help your sleep too!



thanks for the tips mate but I eat like a horse one spoon full wouldn't do shit but wet my taste buds Id end up with a pack of rice cakes and the whole tub like serious my appitie is unreal all day at work ppl comments at the fact im eating for every min of my breaks and dont have time to socilaise lol.... i need to start getting my calories in thru liquids im literally eating so much... i will say that dairy products seem to make me get a few spots here and there so iv cut out shakes which is a pain il have to switch to some hippie ass brown rice protein! and iv tried every over the counter sleep med in uk now and doc has put me on 2 weeks worth of zopiclone! iv taken 15mg now and dont feel much my toleracne for meds goes up super fast! i may have anxiety issues or something so no idea what he will put me on next! if i wasnt drug tested at work id be in a valium bubble most of the time lol..




theCaptn' said:


> Glutathione has an incredible positive impact on mood, and works on detoxing the body when on tren



l me guess IM sells it lol? ive never heard of the stuff man


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 7, 2015)

No one of the sponsors over as ASF. You can get the oral form on the net easy enough.


----------



## jimm (Aug 9, 2015)

iv come off the tren and mast now I just like to blast for short periods of time! im starting what will be 6 months of hgh at 5iu a day test p 700mg a week with some dbol or oxys..... arimiex for my a.I and hcg for the little ones


----------



## acnorthern (Aug 12, 2015)

Dieting in General makes you Crazzzy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antelope07 (Oct 9, 2015)

yeah tren will mess with your mood..

just dieting with reduced calories alone will affect your hormones.. its why its called  roller coaster I guess


----------

